# I'm new, pls answer



## Paul-0 (May 28, 2017)

I want to get a vizsla, but im still unsure because I'm worried I don't have enough time and I heard they need to be out a lot. Can you please estimate how much time do you go with her out? (And sorry for my bad english)

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It depends. I know, that's not much help <G>. But it does depend - mostly on the individual dog - there is a wide range of need between vizslas. We have 2 that are content with a 1/2 hour daily walk, others report that their vizsla has to have 2 hours of daily walk. And puppies need to go out frequently for house training.

You don't say why you might not have the time, but if it's because you work a lot and aren't home, the being not home is more likely going to be a problem than the amount of walking. Vizslas _need _to be with people. They frequently develop separation anxiety when left alone and that is very sad for them and often has destructiveness associated with it.

Tell us more about your life. (Don't worry about your English - it doesn't have to be polished to be understood.)

Bob


----------



## Paul-0 (May 28, 2017)

Well it's not like im not being home, but im student not adult so with no so much time I mean homeworks ( that means I'm gone be ,,not home" kind of 6 hours per day, not more) but I don't know if 6 hours is a lot or its good because I want the dog to be happy

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Paul-0 (May 28, 2017)

Wait I said it wrong. Im gonna be at school 6 hours, in rest im gonna be home but I have homeworks thats why I want to know how much need the dog to be out, and because of homeworks im worried because mayde someday I'm gonna have a lot lot of homeworks and im not gonna take him enough time

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree with Bob that each Vizsla is different. Our Vizsla is content with a 30 minute walk. However, she also demands a lot of PLAY time with us, especially in the evening around 8pm. She wants us to chase her, wrestle, throw toys, or play tug of war.

I always say that getting our Vizsla was like adopting a toddler. They need a lot of love and attention.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

With ours it depended on the age. When younger, playing fetch in the house was enough. At six months we couldn't get him enough because he would bolt off leash, and we could only push him so far next to us on a bike. now at 11 months, if he gets 2 hours of full running off leash, he is okay. But can easily go up to five if we will let him. No joke, he has more energy than what is good for him. He doesn't know when to stop. We learned the hard way, if we let him, he will run for 6 hours, and then vomit because he pushed himself too hard. Give it 20 minutes rest, and he is itching to go chase birds again.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

I have a 1 1/2 year old female and she walks/runs mostly off-leash about 1.5 hours each day. I can only tell you my experience...She's pretty calm at home but that's because I'm there most of the time. In addition to the daily walks, there's a lot of training that needs to be done (maybe not so much if you get an adult) but teaching her to walk correctly on the leash, recall, getting her used to new situations, keeping her from barking...there's a lot to do. If you're worried you don't have the time then I say don't do it. These are not the easiest dogs to have if you don't have the time to put into it and they tend to be a little destructive if they are bored. Good luck!


----------



## Paul-0 (May 28, 2017)

Now im just thinking, if I take one I take it in autumn because I'm not home this summer. Thanks for all the advice's and I'll think if I have enough time.

Trimis de pe al meu ALE-L21 folosind Tapatalk


----------

